# Samples-R-us > Swissvax - Best of Show



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Samples-R-us > Swissvax - Best of Show >>NOW CLOSED<<*

Samples-R-us > Swissvax - Best of Show

*THIS SAMPLE RUN NOW CLOSED *

This week we have our first wax on samples-R-us, and the wax of choice as per your feedback is Swissvax Best of Show.

Available on 25ml tubs - decanted from the full size BOS tubs containing 200ml @ a RRP of £120.00 - Thus you will be getting a usable eighth of a tub.

*Price per 25ml sample is £19.99 (delivered) (UK) *

Price Based on :

Cost price of product divided by the amount decanted per sample.
Cost of Double walled container .
Packaging & Postage to UK (RECORDED)
Paypal fee
20p per tub to be donated to the DW Charity

This is a *pre-order* sample which will run until Sunday 27th July.

Once all the orders are in - I will then order the BOS next week and will decant and post out during the coarse of week commencing 4th August.

I will keep you updated to what stage we are up to.

*Please bear this in mind before committing to buy:*

1) I do not have the wax in my possession - it will be ordered next week when numbers are finalised.

2) I won't be ordering it until next week (to allow for you guys to bob your orders in)

3) Orders will hopefully be posted out w/c 4th August - then please allow for postie to deliver.

*So if you want some BOS in a hurry - this is not the place to be!*

*Sample Now CLOSED*


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

yep please - just noticed is this registered post or normal first class?

at £20 I'd rather the registered if possible?


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

PM sent & Paypal Payment Sent 
Receipt ID: 65416109US094xxxx


----------



## Dazza121 (Oct 8, 2006)

Paid receipt # 7E3561198G151294R


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

8th of a pot should be good for approx four whole cars! Bargain offer here!


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:


> yep please - just noticed is this registered post or normal first class?
> 
> at £20 I'd rather the registered if possible?


Its recorded - I have updated my post

Knew there was something else to add


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> Its recorded - I have updated my post
> 
> Knew there was something else to add


Sweet as a nut, Alan me old son :thumb:

Receipt ID: 8CU72925YE228302K


----------



## chris_calcite (Jun 16, 2008)

Good stuff Alan :thumb: Receipt ID: 6EA72697UP272341E

Been watching the 'samples' section like a hawk all day and still managed to be way behind some people ordering! :lol:

C.


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Stuck a payment in. Browsing on my phone though and cant copy and paste receipt! There is pen and paper but forgot how to use those! The PayPal is from Mickie Ness. Who is me.


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Paid  

Receipt ID: 76290071N1846784M


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

I don't suppose we could have a pic of the tub at all could we?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

joe_0_1 said:


> I don't suppose we could have a pic of the tub at all could we?


If that's what turn you on 

Piccys added to original post :thumb:


----------



## MrP (Mar 27, 2007)

paid 
think i spelt my name wrong though!
payment ref: 0610-0668-0199-4115


----------



## Al Fresco (Mar 29, 2008)

paid, Receipt ID Receipt ID: 72R16990JW101713C

regards

Al Fresco


----------



## Sam08ST (Oct 27, 2007)

Paid, many thanks.

Receipt ID: 37644599W0656615F


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

MrP said:


> paid
> think i spelt my name wrong though!
> payment ref: 0610-0668-0199-4115


I will have serious words with your teacher


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

i have one will paypal on thursday when i get paid


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

Paid

Thanks alan

Receipt ID: 0U7401014J5483547


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

i will take one alan.

I also take some other parts from further samples.

Please pm me as spoken.

Thanks! Philipp


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

mike 318is said:


> i have one will paypal on thursday when i get paid


No problem :thumb:



atomicfan said:


> i will take one alan.
> 
> I also take some other parts from further samples.
> 
> ...


Philipp , I have sent you the link via PM - for the bits you asked for via Airmail :thumb:


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Paid 

Receipt ID: 6P86510553682501J


----------



## Fuddle (May 4, 2008)

Brill, paid - thanks Alan

Receipt ID: 6FE91625DM046905R


----------



## ZIGGYNO1 (May 30, 2007)

Sorry 4 the slow uptake just noticed this,
Receipt ID: 88643544MB7624529
Thanks Alan:thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

pm sent alan


----------



## evosport (Mar 27, 2008)

Paid

Receipt ID 1P582577Y19670721


----------



## GazzaC (Mar 21, 2008)

paid thanks alan

Receipt ID: 60T62878RD1429001


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

paid thanks alan

receipt ID: 4EP91371Y59823928

thanks :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

life's too short not too 

Receipt ID: 3W2907272M5112234

:thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> life's too short not too
> 
> Receipt ID: 3W2907272M5112234
> 
> :thumb:


You would only regret it later in life if you didn't


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh go on then  I really need some more wax 

Receipt ID: 9P785437D8493822S


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

great offer thankyou, payment sent :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Save some for me Alan 
Waiting for pay day plus a special friends birthday soon..so more money gone :wall:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

please can i have a tub,

am i ok to pay you cash in person

thanks..


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> Save some for me Alan
> Waiting for pay day plus a special friends birthday soon..so more money gone :wall:


Youve made a mistake Ed - My Bithday's not till March 



nicp2007 said:


> please can i have a tub,
> 
> am i ok to pay you cash in person
> 
> thanks..


No worries :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> *Youve made a mistake Ed - My Bithday's not till March *
> QUOTE]
> 
> :lol: Was i refering to you :doublesho
> I'll keep that in mind, March the ..?


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

Payment sent 

Receipt ID: 2ML16928JB413104U


----------



## chrisfr (May 25, 2008)

Paid, 1HV72005FW8388300.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

payment sent

Receipt ID: 12872687R76566733


thanks


----------



## evolution8ster (Jun 23, 2008)

*Paid*

Paid: Receipt ID: 5P415155WE074230A

Thanks
Andrew.


----------



## millerman (Jun 19, 2008)

allanjo99 i know i originally said i would have a pot but money had to go on kids clothing.
sorry to mess you about on this one but got ORDERS from her in doors on this one 
again sorry (really wanted a pot of this fine wax)


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

millerman said:


> allanjo99 i know i originally said i would have a pot but money had to go on kids clothing.
> sorry to mess you about on this one but got ORDERS from her in doors on this one
> again sorry (really wanted a pot of this fine wax)


No problem mate :thumb:

You know SHMBO is always right


----------



## millerman (Jun 19, 2008)

i guess so this time 
i guess i have just brought new coilovers and fogs and indicators for the Corrado VR6 (this weeks little spend on the money magnet):thumb:
i do wonder why when i go to do some work on it she says to the kids daddys of to see his other girlfriend and also asks me if i kiss it too (strange girl my better half)

cheers 

kel


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

millerman said:


> i guess so this time
> i guess i have just brought new coilovers and fogs and indicators for the Corrado VR6 (this weeks little spend on the money magnet):thumb:
> i do wonder why when i go to do some work on it she says to the kids daddys of to see his other girlfriend and also asks me if i kiss it too (strange girl my better half)
> 
> ...


Thats plently,loverboy
You just trying to point out you have a other half


----------



## millerman (Jun 19, 2008)

yer my corrado!!!!!:thumb:

looks good likes having loads of money spent on it and does what i tell it too:lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

very tempted with this one


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

paid fella
Receipt ID: 96521857AN025200V :thumb:


----------



## johnnybond (May 19, 2008)

tried to tell myself i shouldnt but couldnt help it!!!
Receipt ID: 5LP030590D363542X :thumb:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

So when this arrives. Will I notice the difference between this one and the one I bought about 4 months ago? Are they changed that much in recent weeks?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> very tempted with this one


Give in to temptation - you know it makes sense 



Mixman said:


> So when this arrives. Will I notice the difference between this one and the one I bought about 4 months ago? Are they changed that much in recent weeks?


If you already have BOS - then this is the same !

Its not a new product - So if you already have BOS then you don't need one of these (unless you want to top your BOS pot up !)


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Scrap that last comment, I was actually thinking about the Miracle Dryer. Christ, what a dick!!! Whoops!! It's been a hard morning OK?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Mixman said:


> Scrap that last comment, I was actually thinking about the Miracle Dryer. Christ, what a dick!!! Whoops!! It's been a hard morning OK?


In that case - BOS will be completely different from a Miracle Dryer.

I will PM DaveKG and get him to add the Miracle Dryer to his wax test 

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> In that case - BOS will be completely different from a Miracle Dryer.
> 
> I will PM DaveKG and get him to add the Miracle Dryer to his wax test
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol:

How stupid do I feel right now!!!

Thanks anyway. I'm waiting in anticipation to use BOS for the first time!


----------



## khakis (Aug 26, 2006)

Payment made
4XK47394X6898594N


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Paid 

Receipt ID: 519276797P874673Y

If anybody asks, i.e. the GF I will deny all knowledge of ever having even joined DW!!!

I am SO dead when she finds out about this


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

306chris said:


> Paid
> 
> Receipt ID: 519276797P874673Y
> 
> ...


I will make sure it arrives on a huge pallet with 'Expensive Detailing Equipment' in huge writing all over it 

:lol:


----------



## twhincup (Apr 21, 2007)

omg - my SWMBO said 'no problem, if you need it - you need it' :doublesho

PAID = Receipt ID: 4R4354015J994800C


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

306chris said:


> Paid
> 
> Receipt ID: 519276797P874673Y
> 
> ...


:lol::lol:

mine said have it if you want it, so i did  :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

looks like a high demand sample offer this one, I wonder why???  My fav value for money against results SV wax


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

Great chance to try a more higher end product. Look forward to trying it out.
Paid
Receipt ID: 90D703812R4783146


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

Am in, but I dont get paid till the 31st.

Any chance?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

matt1263 said:


> Am in, but I dont get paid till the 31st.
> 
> Any chance?


If its a definite, I will put you a pot on one side :thumb:


----------



## JCG (Feb 11, 2008)

Paid :thumb:

I must be one of your regulars now :lol:

Jason


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Yup it is.

I hate being paid monthly


----------



## Manic (Jul 29, 2007)

*Paid*

Receipt - 6K2058232D676593G

Thanks Alan :thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Manic - was this ordered due the Wax Test results by any chance? :lol:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

beardboy said:


> Manic - was this ordered due the Wax Test results by any chance? :lol:


We all knew what the result would be - so I thought this would be a winner 

DaveKG the £10 is in the post for the vote rigging :thumb:

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## pany (May 12, 2007)

You are costing me a fortune Alan!!

Receipt ID 7J4030162M220122D
Many thanks
Andy


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

Just made it Alan

PP ID 0WY50578AD074364D
Cheers:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I am such a sheep 

Receipt ID: 06U65353W5033715F


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

RussZS said:


> I am such a sheep


You're not the only one and I'm sure there'll be more than a few others before the night is over! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Alan W said:


> You're not the only one and I'm sure there'll be more than a few others before the night is over! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


I feel like I am being unfaithful to my beloved Zaino :lol:


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

Alan W said:


> You're not the only one and I'm sure there'll be more than a few others before the night is over! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


:wave:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Just to let people mull over the results of the big wax test - I will extend this sample a further 24hrs and will now close @ Midnight Monday 28th July


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Grrrr

Receipt ID: 6YF21473AB679101T

:lol:


----------



## Manic (Jul 29, 2007)

beardboy said:


> Manic - was this ordered due the Wax Test results by any chance? :lol:


It might be!!:thumb:


----------



## Scottiedog (Jun 10, 2007)

paid


ID 3KB6561577561464B


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Receipt ID: 3RP52490BY258001S

Can't wait especially after the 'Looks' results from the wax test. Have the end of the week after next off, really hope it arrives by then so I can do my full detail using this.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

mattyb95 said:


> Receipt ID: 3RP52490BY258001S
> 
> Can't wait especially after the 'Looks' results from the wax test. Have the end of the week after next off, really hope it arrives by then so I can do my full detail using this.


If all goes to plan - you should have it in plenty of time :thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I couldn't resist 

PP: 00642715GS310471S


Gary


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

Sounds good to me payment sent...Receipt ID: 2XS6032267139144S


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

resist resist resist..........


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Alan - I have funding 

Just need to get it in my payapl account 
Not long now :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> resist resist resist..........


The Timers Ticking

Give in to temptation before it's too late

You know its the right thing to do

:lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

the voices are telling me different


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> the voices are telling me different


SHMBO voices ?

:buffer:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

nah, she knows nothing anyhow........


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> Alan - I have funding
> 
> Just need to get it in my payapl account
> Not long now :thumb:


That's one serious password ! - you've been logging in since Tuesday


----------



## BigDoc (Jul 22, 2007)

You get my PM alan? 
Wanna get me shout in before it's over.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

BigDoc said:


> You get my PM alan?
> Wanna get me shout in before it's over.


Sorry PM overload :doublesho

Replied - :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> That's one serious password ! - you've been logging in since Tuesday


Am a busy boy


----------



## BigDoc (Jul 22, 2007)

Payment sent Alan. Receipt: 678732776Y233805P
Cheers again.
Top bloke. :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Paid :thumb:


----------



## Danno (May 28, 2008)

Paid.

Receipt ID: 8WX51833J5739754V


----------



## Voodooking (Jan 3, 2008)

Paid

28/07/08 10:40

Receipt ID: 4968-2819-1672-8742


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

payment made

3EF86458X4434241A

Roger


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Cheers Guys !

Quick heads up to anyone considering a sample pot of BOS

Timer is ticking and this sample will close in just over 3 hours time !

TIA


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

How about a sample of the SV Cleaner Fluid Alan?


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> Cheers Guys !
> 
> Quick heads up to anyone considering a sample pot of BOS
> 
> ...


Does that still include mines too :doublesho
Or you keeping a specially one just for me


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> Does that still include mines too :doublesho
> Or you keeping a specially one just for me


Thought you were logging onto paypal two days ago :doublesho

I'm Comfuzzled


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> Thought you were logging onto paypal two days ago :doublesho
> 
> I'm Comfuzzled


I thought so myself - But havent recieved fundings 
:devil: Damm Relatives,Cant rely on any of them


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> I thought so myself - But havent recieved fundings
> :devil: Damm Relatives,Cant rely on any of them


Can hold on to one for you - as long as I know you want one


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> Can hold on to one for you - as long as I know you want one


Life saver :argie:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

alan your pm boxx full ??
Pm'd you :thumb:

I have money now but the payment option is now gone


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> alan your pm boxx full ??
> Pm'd you :thumb:
> 
> I have money now but the payment option is now gone


No - its not full , gotta do a bit of detailing now and again between coffee breaks :buffer:

That's because it closed at midnight !

Good job I marked you down for one 

PM replied :thumb:


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Does that mean I've missed out by seven lousy hours!
There's always one:wall: (and it quite often happens to be me:lol

If there is one spare, I'm in.:thumb:


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> How about a sample of the SV Cleaner Fluid Alan?


This was mentioned earlier mate and it was a no go from Swissvax.

Do what I've done and order one of the 100ml bottles from SV for £10. Got myself one of the infamous wheel brushes too :lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah cheers mate, I missed that. Might just get a small bottle then, or may just use Dodo LPL.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Cheers, sorted.

You should of got it by now.

Thanks again :thumb:


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

So how many pots did this equate to?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

ahaydock said:


> Yeah cheers mate, I missed that. Might just get a small bottle then, or may just use Dodo LPL.


I'm going to use Carlack 68NSC to see how that does. The black Subaru that was BOS'd recently used LP I believe, and that looked superb.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

mattyb95 said:


> So how many pots did this equate to?


Just over 60 sample pots :thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Alan - any ideas on ETA?


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

beardboy said:


> Alan - any ideas on ETA?


I think Alan said he would start posting them out from Monday 4th onwards?


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Ah right, cheers Dave :thumb:

I must have missed that bit


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

How do you break the wax down from the larger pots? Must take ages??

I assume you melt it all down then fill the smaller pots?


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

BOS is fairly soft IIRC so it should just 'scoop' out with a spoon.


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> Just over 60 sample pots :thumb:


So you have £1200 of our money then. If Alan suddenly says he's off on holiday to Barbados and his pixies will send the BOS out somebody stop him 

Can't wait, next Friday and Saturday are looking good on the weather forecast at the moment so fingers crossed for some fine detailing weather.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

The wax will be in my hands on Monday , then the task of decanting etc :doublesho

So the first wave will be posted Monday but how many pots this will be is unknown at the moment !

I wont be melting it down - I have done a few trial runs with different waxes and have a special device for scooping the wax (bit like a mini ice cream scoop) to pop it in the smaller pots :thumb:

If everything goes to plan it should be plain sailing - if it goes titz up I will get 60 tubs of pound shop special wax and just change the labels


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

mattyb95 said:


> So you have £1200 of our money then. If Alan suddenly says he's off on holiday to Barbados and his team will send the BOS out somebody stop him


Funny you should mention that - I am having to go to Switzerland to collect the wax so it may be delayed by a month or two .



p.s. before I get loads of PM's - It was a joke


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> If everything goes to plan it should be plain sailing - if it goes titz up I will get 60 tubs of pound shop special wax and just change the labels


Hmmm........how do we know you're not doing that already? Watch out in the showroom for a detail on Alan's new Porsche 911 !!!:lol:


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Will something like HD cleanse or IPA be ok to use prior to application of BOS?

(Oh and we're watching you Alan!!)


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Ready for decant :

Heres a photo - just so you know its the real thing :thumb:

p.s. the free applicator in the lid is mine


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> Ready for decant :
> 
> Heres a photo - just so you know its the real thing :thumb:
> 
> p.s. the free applicator in the lid is mine


FPMSL :lol:

to think I was worried about pulling out


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

alanjo99 said:


> Ready for decant :
> 
> Heres a photo - just so you know its the real thing :thumb:
> 
> p.s. the free applicator in the lid is mine


:lol: great, i see its 100% carnauba blend


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Nothing but the finest for you guys !


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Forgot about putting my invoice id in the thread: ID #2DG63001NU602503B


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Can I get a empty pot of BOS once your done emptying it


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Weekend Teaser*

*Just something to wet your appetite *


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

alanjo99 said:


> *Just something to wet your appetite *


Ooh, very nice! 

So you did buy the real stuff with our money! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

he got one tub the rest are fake lol


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> *Just something to wet your appetite *


Nice, Wish I'd mugged your postie


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

mike 318is said:


> he got one tub the rest are fake lol


:thumb:
Yip one tub and the rest are bags


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Can i have a bag and an empty pot too Alan?


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

alanjo99 said:


> *Just something to wet your appetite *


:doublesho:doublesho its like a great swissvax dream


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

beardboy said:


> Can i have a bag and an empty pot too Alan?


I asked first :devil:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

:lol:

Do you need 8 tubs?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

I think they have all gone guys - but will double check on Monday when they are being decanted :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Too late


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

306chris said:


> Nice, Wish I'd mugged your postie


items like that dont go through the posties


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Finerdetails said:


> items like that dont go through the posties


I know, I just dont like Alans postie :lol:


----------



## MrP (Mar 27, 2007)

bu99er, i fancied a pot and bag


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

Join the club.


----------



## MrP (Mar 27, 2007)

can we bag one with a extra charity donation?


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

MrP said:


> can we bag one with a extra charity donation?


Already have 
Some p21's gel is on its way :lol:


----------



## crazycallum (May 16, 2008)

Any chance that there is any of this left? Really really fancied trying it but didn't see this


----------



## ellipsis (Jun 18, 2008)

yes, any more sample pot left, sir... Please please please with cherry on top!


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

How are you getting on Alan? Frantically spooning away?! 

Hoping to have mine for the weekend as I'm planning on giving the car the full works


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

the FD van got its 2nd and 3rd layer of BoS this weekend. Its great having time and a garage 

I have to say three layers is the absolute limit. The van is just starting to bloom in the odd place. Juyst shows how good this wax is when three layers is all you can get on!


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Update*

Ok doke guys -

Big thanks to Iain of the Finer Details fame for travelling across the Yorkshire moors to collect the BoS and ensuring it arrived safely for us - Top chap many thanks.

The Samples have all been potted up , labelled and posted !

It has taken 3 of us 4 hours each to complete - but its over and done with.

In your packets are photocopies of the certificates of authenticity - with the relevant batch / serial number on.

Please give the postie time to do his job - some may arrive tomorrow , but as we have learnt with experience it can take up to a week.

The original pots / bags have all been allocated and were issued on a first come / first served basis.

Its been quite a popular run and for those who missed out , if the is enough interest (minimum 8 sample pots) I will do a re-run in the next few weeks (so keep your eyes peeled in the samples section)

Happy waxing and please share your feedback on this and any other product you sample.

.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

hi allan has mine been posted or can i collect from you, (soooon i hope) 

i've been driving my new car round in a very dirty state because i have been waiting for this lol..


thanks very much


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

alanjo99 said:


> Ok doke guys -
> 
> Big thanks to Iain of the Finer Details fame for travelling across the Yorkshire moors to collect the BoS and ensuring it arrived safely for us - Top chap many thanks.
> 
> ...


thanks again Alan, :thumb:

what would we do without you


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Alan, Iain and Swissvac for this.

Just waiting for mine now.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Taster*

Just whist your contemplating using your BoS quite soon, a little taster of something coming up....










no not my car - the stuff on it !


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

I think I better start saving yet again then!!

Cheers!

Thanks a lot!

Pal!


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

Have you finaly found the solution to the dog hairs? snow foam the boot?

I will take some megs degreaser with mine


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

alanjo99 said:


> Just whist your contemplating using your BoS quite soon, a little taster of something coming up....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


snofoaming with the boot open, saves time when you do the interior at the same time eh Alan?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

little john said:


> Have you finaly found the solution to the dog hairs? snow foam the boot?





Finerdetails said:


> snofoaming with the boot open, saves time when you do the interior at the same time eh Alan?


An element of truth in both 

Dog was having a siesta in the boot after his afternoon ice cream - so thought he should share the experience :thumb:

One clean pooch :lol:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

the mrs has just smelt the BOS and has decided it smelt like starburst sweets, so she went and bought some when i told her she can't eat my wax. lol.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

damn women, lol


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

I had a quick try today (in the interest of science you understand) it had a sweet taste followed by a sharp bitter taste.
A bit like sweet & sour , but then again nothing like sweet & sour,

Anyhow , Ill get my coat. ..............


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

don't worry i did have a lick of my diamond white the other day,

just a word of warning to anybody else thinking of trying this, it really don't taste like it smells...


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

nice theory, i think ill have to have a quick lick of my collection, except maybe the collinite 476 :lol:


----------



## chris_calcite (Jun 16, 2008)

Mine arrived safe and sound this morning Alan :thumb: Am I first to post? Looks good, smells good - not planning on tasting it! :lol:


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Mines arrived this morning, top service as usual


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

OH dear, looks like I'll have some explaining to do to the gf.

We are at mine tomorrow which means I will have to pick the pot up with her present.

Hmmm, what excuse do I use this time!!


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

LOL @ mixman! 

I've just had a text from MrsR asking why I have had more parcels turn up! Ones the wax and the other is some bits mentioned in another thread, looks like that's another pair of 'compensation shoes' I'll have to buy her!

Thanks Alan


----------



## Sam08ST (Oct 27, 2007)

Recieved many thanks. Smells great!


----------



## evosport (Mar 27, 2008)

Mine has just arrived, many thanks.


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

mine came this morning too. Thanks very much for putting this sample on.

Smells like a fruit juice lol


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

Got mine too, thank you :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

got mine aswell

thanks again Alan:thumb:


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Got mine today, and my tardis yesterday.
Cheers Alan.:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

got it today many thanks


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Got mines too Alan :thumb:
Plus the little extra 

Many thanks :thumb:


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

many thanks al :thumb: arrived today. just wish we had some decent weather.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Got mine this morning too, great service and what a lovely smell. I'm not sure if I should use it on the car or leave it in the sitting room as an air freshener 

Gary


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> Got mine this morning too, great service and what a lovely smell. I'm not sure if I should use it on the car or leave it in the sitting room as an air freshener
> 
> Gary


I turely think its edible :lol:


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Smell nice but not as nice as CG XXX. Tried some on my wings tonight. Not so easy on as I got a bit of clumping on the app pad (swissvax) though that is probably down to my technique, but very easy off. Will see what it looks like in the morning.:thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Glad to see them starting turning up today :thumb:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Received:thumb:


----------



## Sam08ST (Oct 27, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> I turely think its edible :lol:


Ok own up who has tasted it,

Apart from me?

:lol:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

people that have tasted this wax

1)samzetec-s
2)nicp2007
3)alanjo99


:lol

anyone else

:lol


----------



## Sam08ST (Oct 27, 2007)

nicp2007 said:


> people that have tasted this wax *and what they think of it*
> 
> 1)samzetec-s - Chewing gum texture with a soap like taste
> 2)nicp2007
> ...


:thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Alan is spelt with one L


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

How are people intending on applying their BoS? I've had a read of the SV manual HERE and it says to use the palms of your hands rather than an applicator of some kind.

I've not done this before so is it as straight forward as it sounds or are there any tips?


----------



## johnnybond (May 19, 2008)

got mine yesterday!!! thanks!!!! :thumb:


----------



## GazzaC (Mar 21, 2008)

got mine thanks!! yes i had a lick lol


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

_daveR said:


> How are people intending on applying their BoS? I've had a read of the SV manual HERE and it says to use the palms of your hands rather than an applicator of some kind.
> 
> I've not done this before so is it as straight forward as it sounds or are there any tips?


i use an applicator the thinner the better


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Received today! 

Thanks Alan! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks Alan for all your help,
roll on the next sample:thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

so whats it taste like?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Cheers guys !

Don't forget to have a sniff !

Next sample (snow foams) is rolling FYI :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

Turned up today, filled to the brim :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I absolutely love it!! Its smells great, its a joy to use and it looks superb!!

You just cost me £190 for the BoS Entry Kit!!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Okay, Everyone post up who recieved a tub & bag 

1. Silva1


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

RussZS said:


> I absolutely love it!! Its smells great, its a joy to use and it looks superb!!
> 
> You just cost me £190 for the BoS Entry Kit!!


Any pics Russ? What did you use as your base?

My prep is half way through at the moment, washed and de-tared now tucked away in the garage for claying in the morning!


----------



## pany (May 12, 2007)

aaarghh.

move house, loose internet for a couple of days and look what you miss.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> Okay, Everyone post up who recieved a tub & bag
> 
> 1. Silva1


Was I the only person to get one and Alan kept the rest to himself ??


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> Was I the only person to get one and Alan kept the rest to himself ??


:thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I've not opened the delivery yet, but i think i've got a bag and pot also


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

_daveR said:


> Any pics Russ? What did you use as your base?
> 
> My prep is half way through at the moment, washed and de-tared now tucked away in the garage for claying in the morning!


I used Carlack NSC (Klasse AIO) and it looks great - started to rain though, so no pics sorry

It's a joy to use.

I might get some CF or LP to use with it. I haven't bought the Entry Kit yet... going to do some reading up on the other products. Defo buying the wax though, I love it.


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Silva1 said:


> Was I the only person to get one and Alan kept the rest to himself ??


They weren't of any interest to me tbh. What use is an empty pot and bag except to tell your friends "_someone _paid £120 for this you know!" 



RussZS said:


> I used Carlack NSC (Klasse AIO) and it looks great - started to rain though, so no pics sorry
> 
> It's a joy to use.
> 
> I might get some CF or LP to use with it. I haven't bought the Entry Kit yet... going to do some reading up on the other products. Defo buying the wax though, I love it.


No worries 

Have a nose in the Swissvax section on here, it covers most questions I had, what cleaner fluid is what etc.

Edit: I think I may have used the CF a little too thickly as it was a real ***** to buff off. The result was impressive though. Gave a nice gloss and wet look. Got one coat of BoS on now and it was a delight to use. Planning two more tomorrow.


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

received today, many thanks, can't wait for the results!!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Received today also :thumb:

Smells like Hypnotiq.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Just to confirm - it was the wax, pot and bag i'd received.


Thanks again Alan and this was a bargain £20 for this and i paid £25 for a pot a quarter of the size a few weeks back!


----------



## ZIGGYNO1 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks Alan recived yesterday :thumb:


----------



## JCG (Feb 11, 2008)

Received :thumb:

Thanks Alan


----------



## MrP (Mar 27, 2007)

finally got mine out of the post office.

thanks very much alan:thumb:


----------



## ellipsis (Jun 18, 2008)

Anyone has extra sample pot of Bos that they want to sell?


----------

